# Which would you choose?



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I am looking for a light duty plow for my 2003 Tacoma doublecab. I have two that I am interested in and would like input on the two.
The first is a 7'6" Curtis poly plow with hand held control for $3400 cash & carry
The second is a 7'6" Snoway 22 series with down pressure and wired hand held remote for $4100 cash and carry.
The Curtis weighs 450#'s and the Snoway weighs 285#'s
I am kind of leaning towards the Curtis because I plan on upgrading trucks in the next few years and I think a 26" blade would work better on the front of a half ton that a 22" blade. 
Any input would be appeciated.
Also, are these good cash & carry prices? (They do not include tax)


----------



## BayStateGlenn (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd go for the Sno-Way.
I hear there is a good dealer in your area.


----------



## barker34 (Aug 8, 2009)

i would say go with the snoway definantly 

see if the guy with the snoway can match the curtis.

if not you can tellem your done


----------



## mscincbus (Apr 1, 2007)

Check out the Western HTS or the suburbanite!


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

Have you checked out a Meyer drive Pro?

If not take a look, http://www.southmainsalesandservice.com/ had a buy it now price on these units for $2750 on E-bay, I bet if you called Ray up there at South Main in St. Johnsbury, VT he would do the same deal? Worth a shot?

Good Luck

Jay


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

barker34;792567 said:


> i would say go with the snoway definantly
> 
> see if the guy with the snoway can match the curtis.
> 
> if not you can tellem your done


If you set them up as equals he might, that means giving up the down pressure and wireless remote.

And what Curtis blade are you considering? Their site does not list any units matching your description. The home pro is the proper weight but is only 7 foot and 24" high.

http://www.curtiscabs.com/SnowAndIceControl/default.aspx?ID=38&name=div2

I do not think either one of these units would be a good match for a full size pick up truck. I know you will not find a half ton ton mount for the Snoway. Since Curtius does not have their fit guide on the Internet (that I could find) I can not comment on the availability of half ton mounts for the home pro.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

How would the Blizzard 720LT compare to these other plows?


----------

